# Anyone successful w/skin numbing creams for injections



## Brian'sMom

Does anyone here use numbing cream on the skin before an injection along with the ice? Or has anyone's doctor suggested it? Ours hasn't even mentioned it...I didn't know there was such a thing until someone mentioned it to me. (A nurse/friend that says she's seen it used before immunizations).


----------



## Emily

I am curious about this too, and I plan to ask my doctor for a prescription on my next appointment. But I haven't got any good advice. Sorry! Good luck, Humira is always painful


----------



## Zoodles

Yes,  EMLA (lidocaine/prilocaine) cream.  Put a big glob on leg- cover with saran wrap or the barrier patches you can buy from specialty pharmacy.  Within 1 hour it is optimal numbing.  To speed it up, cover with heat pad or something warm.

Ice is a disaster for us.  We also found out that we can do shot after strenuous activity with less pain.  Then we can do shots without the emla.

Good luck and hope this helps


----------



## Tesscorm

Also used Emla when my children were young for vaccines...


----------



## Emily

Emla is by prescription only right?


----------



## izzi'smom

My dd claims Emla cream doesn't help. She worries about stuff, so waiting an hour with cream on is worse than just getting it over with.


----------



## Zoodles

We started putting it on while my son was asleep.  He would wake up and not have time to get nervous.  He's also a worrier.


----------



## DustyKat

emr52 said:


> Emla is by prescription only right?


EMLA is available OTC in Australia. I think most people buy the patches. 







Dusty.


----------



## Brian'sMom

I found a brand Eloquest LMX4 that's over the counter, but has to be special ordered. 

Linda (Zoodles), does Brendan say he notices that it helps? Not as much pain from the medicine?
 I get what Angie is saying -that it'd be one more step thus adding to the stress of the shot.


----------



## dodie74

Hi,  yes we have emla cream and tegaderm(the covering to keep the cream on) on prescription. I put my sons cream on an hour before the nurse comes to do his bloods and he feels nothing at all, he a wee star!  when i was first given the emla i tried it on my own arm just to make sure my son wouldnt hurt, and it really works!!  good luck, its defo worth asking for. xx


----------



## Zoodles

Yes, it does help us out tremendously.  I get the generic tubes and get the tegaderm patches through my pharmacy.  He says it doesn't sting as much so he doesn't tense up as much for the injection.  Plus, no begging to wait a few more minutes until he's ready.

If we aren't doing shot in morning- he gets to play video game or watch something that he is usually limited to seeing.  Helps keep him low key.


----------



## Emily

Hmm Dusty I don't think it is OTC in the states. I can't seem to find anyway to buy it online and I've never seen it on store shelves. I'm just gonna ask for a script for it!


----------



## LilyRose

Hi there,
my son ahs used something similar at the hosiptal. It certainly seemed to work for blookd tests but it made his skin a bit red and itchy - mustn't agree with him. But it did numb the area - he was just fine with the blood test.

Hope you find something where you are. I think details like this are important for the kids especially. They have to deal with enough, anything that makes things hurt less is good and they then get to know they don't need to be anxious as much.

cheers,

Lily Rose


----------



## Blondelady62

Hi I just joined because I saw your question when I was trying to find a site to purchase numbing cream. I had knee injections for Synvisc and my doc used a numbing patch that became hot and I DID NOT feel a thing! After that I began researching for something else. So here I am telling you I am 70 years old looking for a cream to help numb the area where a needle is going to go under my kneecap 3x in 3 weeks (both knees). I am going to order and try it! Good luck .. try it as long as on a child he/she is older than 12. Blondelady62


----------



## Searching

Yes we have used for our 7 year old daughter who we previously had to hold down for any sort of injection. The last blood test we used the cream & after a gruelling half hr in pathology trying to convince her she wouldn't feel it but not completely convinced myself she finally allowed the nurse to put the needle in. She started to laugh once it was in because she didn't feel a thing & realised the fuss was for nothing. She has since used it for a cannula as well & again barely felt a thing mind you the dr was great & very quick. We don't stress anymore about needles due to this miracle cream. Our paediatrician gave us a free sample tube.


----------



## positivemum

Yep hospital give us ametop for bloods. We keep a supply at home and put on enroute. Takes 45 mins for DS as sensitive. Apparently blonde and blue eyed are more sensitive so 30 mins not enough. Works a treat


----------



## LauraJ

They used emla when my 3 yr old had a general anesthetic a few months ago, it worked, but she had horrific blusters from it.
When i taught kindergarden the local nurses came to do shots, we put Vaseline on told them  it was special cream that made it not hurt, they gave the shot near the Vaseline, it worked!


----------



## Taco's mom

yes, numbing cream does the work, I have had it used on me when I get iv's put in my hands, matter of what I won't let them put in one without it.

Also, my dog is a diabetic and gets insulin shots twice per day. This works great on him. I use the brands LMX and NUMB MASTER. One is 5% lidocaine and the other 4%. Both works ok.


----------



## CrohnsKidMom

I've bought Emla OTC here (Canada), and the nurses have tried the spray (not sure what it's called), but my son doesn't like the numbing sensation on his skin, and would prefer to deal with the pain instead!


----------



## my little penguin

Note Elma cream has to stay on at least 30 minutes
Anything less and it doesn't work
Ds hates the freeze spray since it burns


----------



## positivemum

Hi we use ametop- on for 45 mins as son sensitive so needs a bit longer. Really helps especially psychologically


----------



## pdx

Anyone know whether EMLA or plain lidocaine cream works better?  When we asked our doctor for an EMLA prescription, she wrote one for 5% lidocaine cream (which I assumed was the same thing), so that's what we've been using, with mostly good success.  But now I see that EMLA is a mix of lidocaine and prilocaine, and I'm wondering if it makes a difference.


----------

